# Mounting shelves in a condo (potential concrete walls?)



## naveenv (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi,

I'm trying to mount some shelves on a wall between my unit and another unit. Knocking on the wall it sounds pretty hard, but there is definitely some areas which are harder than other. I'm not sure if the concrete is attached directly to the drywall or if there is some space between them? I would assume from the difference in sound there is some space. There is also some electric boxes on another part of the wall, which would also require some empty space to install?

Please let me know if there is any easy way to find out or if there's an easy way to mount the shelves!

Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here is going to know how your walls were built.
Depending on how long ago they were build and what the codes called for at the time it could be any number of differant ways. The original owner of the units, builder or even the building dept. should know.


----------



## naveenv (Mar 12, 2013)

Ah, okay. I guess there's no standard? I was hoping someone could maybe make an educated guess.

Maybe I'll try to talk to building management.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here even knows your location since you chose not to add your location to your profile, has never see your condo, or knows how old it is so anything you would get would just be guesses that will do you no good.
Newer constrution may be steel studs and a double wall between units.
Old ones could be almost anything.
To many could be for a guess.


----------



## naveenv (Mar 12, 2013)

Location: Toronto, ON, Canada
Condo was built in 2009

Someone else had told me that the steel studs / double wall is likely. If this is the case, is there any way I could mount shelves?


----------

